# New Herdsire!



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

After months of searching we got our new buck!! Got him home this weekend an he has settled in very well. Here are a couple pics of him. His name is Jib. (hubbies idea)!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice buck


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Handsome boy! Congrats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

He looks like a sweetie


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice! Glad you finally found a new herdsire! You chose well! I love Jib's red tail!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's handsome! Congrats!!!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! We are excited to see him take our herd to the next level. He is a sweetie. I thought he was gonna be alil pushy when he wanted something but so far he has just been taking in everything. He should mature around 240lds. He lost his mother at a young age an his ADG was still .53.


----------

